
Ask HN: Which factor does ethicalness play in your career choice? - leuchtturm
Do you want to make a difference with your work?
How important is the ethicalness of your company to you?
======
souprock
It matters a great deal, though you might imagine otherwise: my company makes
bombs.

I feel that I make a difference with my work. I can see the results in the
news.

Being unethical would include things like selling duds, billing the customer
for time spent on other projects, colluding with competitors to raise bid
prices, bribing the customer's people to choose us, stealing plans from a
competitor, hiring unqualified family, and choosing subcontractors based on
bribes.

------
leuchtturm
Just ahead of graduation I think of my career path a lot. I feel, that I want
to pursuit a career path that I will leave a good footprint in the world.
Although I see a great culture in the software development community itself
(e.g. open source software, Wikipedia), I would love to see more programmers
with an idealistic drive towards society as a whole.

------
534b44a
Ethically earned money and positive popularity among peers would be my main
driver. I'd defintely like to create a few inventions here and there related
in my niche for the betterment of society.

